# how far can an arrow travel?



## goblism (Apr 12, 2007)

An arrow going around 300fps, what is the maximum distance it can travel? would it make it past 300 yards?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

Depending on elevation, I'd guess 300-400 yds


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

I was bored one day and took my bow rite when it was starting to get dark so i put on a firenock and went to a nearby field. My bow was shooting about 280fps and i aimed at a pretty steap angle. the arrow went around 450-500 yards.


----------



## MD Archer (Apr 3, 2006)

My buddy and I did the same thing. At night shot across a field and it went between 400 and 500 yards. We called it ******* fireworks!:mg:


----------



## Allmadness (Jan 17, 2008)

*More details*

What is the angle? that is the biggest question because that tells you how long it will be in the air.

But if it stays in the air for 4 seconds it would go 1200feet / 3 = 400 yards.



goblism said:


> An arrow going around 300fps, what is the maximum distance it can travel? would it make it past 300 yards?


----------



## preyquester (Feb 3, 2004)

some bows can shoot 3/4 mi......some kids bows can shoot past 500yds.


----------



## NocBuster (Jan 5, 2009)

Allmadness said:


> What is the angle? that is the biggest question because that tells you how long it will be in the air.
> 
> But if it stays in the air for 4 seconds it would go 1200feet / 3 = 400 yards.


yes but the arrow will be slowing down dramaticly at an angle like that and then on the way down it gains speed. so that has to be factored in also.


----------



## xswanted (Feb 1, 2008)

This was brought up a while back and someone that knew a lot about physics and such commented.

I think he said the optimum angle was around 44 degrees and the optimum speed was somewhere around 270fps. 

Interesting concept.


----------



## broguearcher (May 17, 2008)

xswanted said:


> This was brought up a while back and someone that knew a lot about physics and such commented.
> 
> I think he said the optimum angle was around 44 degrees and the optimum speed was somewhere around 270fps.
> 
> Interesting concept.



OPTIMUM SPEED???? .... there's definitely an optimum angle to achieve max distance but as for speed... the optimum speed would be AFAP (as fast as possible)


----------



## drockw (Sep 3, 2008)

Optimum speed with a heavy enuff arrow... Take a nano, or an a/c/e with alot of weight with 1.8" duravanes and you will have an arrow that will go FAR w/out 300 fps. 

Derek


----------



## conquestador (Mar 28, 2010)

This thread goes back 10 years. Has anyone done any testing for distance where they know how far their arrows can actually go?


----------



## DedDeerWalking (Dec 10, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## coyote30 (Aug 16, 2013)

I did some testing about 20 years before this thread. 45# bow with a feather fletched arrow held at approximately 45 deg. upward angle. 300 yards easy and no where near 300fps.

The result was no where near as explosive as Rambo.


----------



## deadquiet (Jan 25, 2005)

DedDeerWalking said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No sights, no peep and shooting fingers two...…..I like it!


----------



## pman (Jan 16, 2009)

Here you go...
https://extranet.worldarchery.org/documents/index.php/Statistics/Flight_Records.pdf


----------



## Leaves (Oct 5, 2018)

I'm having PTSD from my physics classes in college


----------

